# Dog attack on the street



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife went out for a walk last night. Of all dogs, she wanted to take the puppy out with her to look at lights and meet some people. I told her that I thought we were going to work the puppy and our male rottie so she went out with our rescue Rottie.

About 30 minutes later I get a call. There was a loose Shepherd of some kind (Aussie??)that came and circled her and the dog then attacked our dog. Our dog will not fight, she way too nervy. All she tried to do was escape, my wife let's go of the leash and our dog runs up into somebody's yard and the Shepherd chased her up there and its beating on her in neighbor's doorway. The owner of the house comes out and pulls a Jeff Oehlson and starts whacking away at the Shepherd with a broom and it runs off. 

Geez, I hate to think what would have happened if my wife had the puppy with her. I hate to think what would have happened if she had our male rottie with her. I think the pup would have been killed and I think the other dog would have been severely hurt if the male were out. 

As it stands, I now have an injured dog with several punctures in the shoulder and top of the neck. I don't have a clue who's dog it is but I'll be going for a few walks this weekend and hopefully I'll find out.

My is not versed in conflict of any kind. She wouldn't know how to break up a fight without the possibility of getting hurt. I'm inclined to always have her take the male out with her or carry an asp. The male is very controlable and will have no issues with defending himself or my wife. An asp makes a good dog whacker in that case.

Is there a better solution to this potential hazzard?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Luckily there was someone that thought quick enough to "pull a Jeff" on the dog. That incident alone could have ended a lot worse. While an Asp does make a good striking weapon, it's still too close for my taste. A dose of OC has a bit more range on it and can be very effective.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

OC??? I can't figure out what that is.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> OC??? I can't figure out what that is.


Oleoresin Capsicum (Pepper Spray)

Laura


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris, I carry one or the other on every walk I take. Check out the laws in your state before you buy.

In Idaho the baton can't be concealed. Mace is no problem.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Get her some pepper spray and don't let her take the dogs out with her since she can't break up a fight and panics. What would've happened shpuld your dog got hit by a car because she dropped the leash??? 

Give her a lesson in breaking up a fight or at least how to stay in control of your dog. Just what the world needs another person's rottie attacking a poor poor uncontrolled off leash dog. Not worth the risk of having your dog targeted IMHO. 

courtney

Courtney


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Chris, I carry one or the other on every walk I take. Check out the laws in your state before you buy.
> 
> In Idaho the baton can't be concealed. Mace is no problem.



She's just going to walk two Rotts at the same time. Usually there isn't an issue with loose dogs in the neighborhood and our male or other female can fend off another dog.

I found the person who owns the dog. She had NO idea that her dog attacked my dog. Funny thing is, it belongs to a person who visiting relatives for Thanksgiving. If you can believe this, the gal who I was talking to actually thought it would be ok for her dog to run loose because we live in a gated community. DUH!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Get her some pepper spray and don't let her take the dogs out with her since she can't break up a fight and panics. What would've happened shpuld your dog got hit by a car because she dropped the leash???
> 
> Give her a lesson in breaking up a fight or at least how to stay in control of your dog. Just what the world needs another person's rottie attacking a poor poor uncontrolled off leash dog. Not worth the risk of having your dog targeted IMHO.
> 
> ...


We own the Rottie....

I told her if there is ever a dog fight, drop the leash and grab the other dog by the hind legs and swing. Or if she can't do that then kick the other dog, find a stick or let them go and find help. Our dogs are controllable with voice commands. She also know she can run off most dogs just by yelling at them. In general, my wife stays away from other dogs and most people when she sees them.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I know that you own the rottie, good Luck...your wife doesn;t sound comfortable enough to be walking the dogs if a situation arises. 

Good Luck

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't let her walk nothin. Thats just me though. If anyone let my pup get it's ass beat, that would be the end of them getting to do anything by themselves.

Go with the other end. She is walking the dogs, and they KNOW that she is too weak to do anything, and for funsies they take after....what ever.

Thats a no go, she goes to the end of the line. I am sure it was traumatic and all that, but one good kick to the head of the other dog, and it would not have happened.

Sorry that your dog got beat. There are gonna be repercussions with that dog and dog aggression.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I wouldn't let her walk nothin. Thats just me though. If anyone let my pup get it's ass beat, that would be the end of them getting to do anything by themselves.
> 
> Go with the other end. She is walking the dogs, and they KNOW that she is too weak to do anything, and for funsies they take after....what ever.
> 
> ...


I understand and agree on many levels but I'd rather she'd be walking with a dog than by herself. This is supposed to be a good part of town but last year there was a woman who was kidnapped, raped and left for dead in a canal not too far from here. I'd rather risk having a damaged dog than a damaged wife. Not that dog would actually do something, but nerve bag or not a Rottie is hell of a deterrent. And our Male most definitely would bite. 

In 10 mo or so the Mali should be ready to be a suitable running partner.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Get her some pepper spray and don't let her take the dogs out with her since she can't break up a fight and panics. What would've happened shpuld your dog got hit by a car because she dropped the leash???
> 
> Give her a lesson in breaking up a fight or at least how to stay in control of your dog. Just what the world needs another person's rottie attacking a poor poor uncontrolled off leash dog. Not worth the risk of having your dog targeted IMHO.
> 
> ...


I don’t know if I agree with this, she should be able to walk a dog around any time she wants as long as her dog is not a liability on hurting anyone or anything. If some dog came running up and attacked your dog id be hard pressed to think you would have that under control. Can you explain the lesson you would give me if a vicious out of control dog came running up and attacked my dog and I? It sounds like an uncontrollable situation to me, there are such things. Sounds like she had the best ending result she could have by letting it take off. Im just assuming they were not on a busy highway. How would you have handled this. If I was walking my full size Greyhound I would have let him go, running is his only defense. What would you suggest I do if that happened to me when I am with my Dutch?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I carry pepper spray which stops them in their tracks normally. Also....Hold your dog and start baeting the crap out of the other one. You can;t control every situation BUT it sounds as if she panics when in this situation....Panic just makes things worse. I used to walk my APBT all the time and she had been attacked a few times....Every time I picked her up and sprayd the other dog as well as kicked the shit out of it. 

I'm just not one that advocates dropping leashes in a dog fight as there are worse outcomes that can happen after the leash is dropped. 

I'm also not one to let my dogs fight EVEN if they are being attacked......They can fight back ONLY when I can't properly defend them. Not too long ago....my friend and I were walking and a pack of 8 came out at us.....most ran away when we screamed but the others started darting in...I picked my APBT up and started kicking the dogs....put her back down and she ended up grabbing a nasty cocker that didn't learn it's lesson. Had I dropped ehr leash...it would've been a NASTY mess. 

JMO 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Unfortunately the world looks at Rotts and Pits differently. They don't get a fair shake.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

That's exactly what I was trying to say Jeff. If my APBT was to seriously injure another dog that was off leash adn in the wrong....it'd be her fault...not worth it IMO. Same goes for rotties. 

Courtney


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Get her get a small group of runners together - without dog. As my dogs got older and I didn't want them running with me I started a running group.

When we encountered a lone runner with dog they all pushed me forward - no problem - I can usually scent an aggressive dog.

I wouldn't want to go jogging without a dog, I'm not used to it so more wary but there's bound to be one or two like-minded people around.

Whatever dog your wife takes with her, according to your reports, there's going to be trouble so avoid it but - there's safety in numbers.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I guess the intensity of the offending dog(s) has a lot to do with it. Depending on the situation and where I am at, as long as I am in my hood I would be much more likely to let my Greyhound go he would head straight home. Especially if it elevated a bit, those Greyhounds have paper for skin and he has needed staples after just running in the woods. I think his skin would come off like one of those old bugs’ bunny cartoons. You know the one when the just un-zip the soot and steep out of it. Let’s face it if 8 dogs really wanted to bust you up they could do a job on you. I’m sure a good boot would chase off most mutts. I can see the rott and pit world presumed guilty first. But if someone’s dog is not dog or people aggressive they should be able to take it for a walk. You’re talking about the vast majority of dog owners here. The people who have the dog aggressive dog and cant handle it are another story. Most of the people who have people/ kid aggressive dogs and take them in public should be put down…. The dog and the person


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My dog is DA and she still goes for walks without problems......it's called training. I can handle my DA dog just fine. And it just so happens that while not completely aggressive towards kids and adults.....she does display an unstable tempermant....hence the reason I'm having her PTS. 

BUT she has went out in public before and after her tempermant issues and I've never had a problem. Doesn't mean that I advocate it and since I'm having mine put to sleep...I obviously don't think that behavior is ok. 

Courtney


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I met the offending dog this morning. It's not a bad dog. It's an Aussie mix. Aside from the dog running loose I think it was my dog that set off the other dog. My rescue is fearful and you know how it is when another dog senses fear.

I am an advocate for letting a dog loose in a fight. It's easier for the dog to defend itself and for the handler to stay out of potential trouble. All of my dogs would run home if something happened. My Rotties are very controllable with voice commands so it's the other dog that I worry about especially with a rottie and my foot going wild. In general there aren't dog problems in the neighborhood, just a few screwy neighbors and to them I'm prolly screwy too. 







Chris McDonald said:


> I guess the intensity of the offending dog(s) has a lot to do with it. Depending on the situation and where I am at, as long as I am in my hood I would be much more likely to let my Greyhound go he would head straight home. Especially if it elevated a bit, those Greyhounds have paper for skin and he has needed staples after just running in the woods. I think his skin would come off like one of those old bugs’ bunny cartoons. You know the one when the just un-zip the soot and steep out of it. Let’s face it if 8 dogs really wanted to bust you up they could do a job on you. I’m sure a good boot would chase off most mutts. I can see the rott and pit world presumed guilty first. But if someone’s dog is not dog or people aggressive they should be able to take it for a walk. You’re talking about the vast majority of dog owners here. The people who have the dog aggressive dog and cant handle it are another story. Most of the people who have people/ kid aggressive dogs and take them in public should be put down…. The dog and the person


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. I did not think I would be getting that reply. I would guess there are rare situations and people who can handle unruly dogs, I aint one. Is there no hope for your dog? Obviously you must be very concerned which is the responsible thing.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Sorry to hear it. I did not think I would be getting that reply. I would guess there are rare situations and people who can handle unruly dogs, I aint one. Is there no hope for your dog? Obviously you must be very concerned which is the responsible thing.


I wasn't really responding to you Chris, I was just responding in general.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wasn't really responding to you Chris, I was just responding in general.


I should have quoted Courtney with my reply


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm also for letting a dog run, *unless you know that your dog will not run* (IOW your dog will fight back).

Know your dog.

And don't pick up your dog if it being attacked by another. That's a good way for both of you to get ripped up. 

Chris, if the other dog appears stable and you believe your dog set it off, ask the owner of the other dog if you can walk their dog with yours. Its one of those Cesar Millan things that really does work. 

I hope the incident doesn't have a long-term effect on your dog's behavior!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We have a POS dog that comes out to train from time to time and all the other dogs want to kill/cull it.
It always a good distraction to be on the obedience field with it seems most of the dogs want to do away with it.
Chris I think you were out one of the days that shaggy shitter thing was there.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Annie, the offending dog is gone today. They live somewhere in Denver and were just visiting for the holidays. According to my wife, the dog didn't just come and attack, it came and was circling around them. She yelled at it to go home but then saw the dog trying to sniff our dog and let it happen. She thought the dog would leave after that. That's when our dog got apprehensive about it and was attacked. 

I know what you mean by the POS thing Mike. Even in my house I see the other dogs step all over her. And even the puppy has learn to totally dominate her. I just let the pack order of the house stand, there are no fights but I do feel sorry that even the pugs come an take balls away from her.

I've been trying to rehab this dog and I think I've done a good job considering where I started. I make an effort to spend some one on one time with her but she's just not suitable for rehoming and my wife has grown attached to her. So there is no putting it to sleep for now. She just a pet. If it were up to me, I'd put her to sleep due to bad genetics and the fact that she could easily become a fear biter if not properly lead. She's been socialized to many of the people in the neighborhood but the game changes the minute we go some place new and then I see all of the spookiness come out of her again.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ah, with that information... I would have corrected the POS dog for POS behavior. I don't allow a POS dog to decided what is safe or dangerous. I do that. The dog is required to trust my judgment. Any initiative on the dog's part is corrected. IME, these dogs need YOU to be as dominant to them as the other dogs are. Your pack, your rules. Mind the rules or die. (figuratively). If I decided a loose dog is permitted to sniff a POS dog, that POS dog must allow it - because I said so.

In the future, for that situation, you (or your wife) should sit your dog, drop the lead, step in front of your dog and deal with the loose dog (leash it, send it away, sit it)

For your average loose pet dog, throwing a handful of hot dogs on the ground is enough to get some distance between you and the dog.

POS dogs are a lot of work. But their transformations can be dramatic and rewarding.




Jeff is right - I gotta get myself a real dog someday... :lol:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Annie, the offending dog is gone today. They live somewhere in Denver and were just visiting for the holidays. According to my wife, the dog didn't just come and attack, it came and was circling around them. She yelled at it to go home but then saw the dog trying to sniff our dog and let it happen. She thought the dog would leave after that. That's when our dog got apprehensive about it and was attacked.


 I had almost similar incident with Roo, a mini- pin, a few days ago. . We are working on strength his leg from operation so his cast came off last Wednesday before Thanksgiving. 

We walked by a dry river bed (known as wash). There were tons of bushes nearby and a dog surprised us. The dog started to circle me and my leashed dog. I didn't have enough time to pick Roo up so I hopped in the between right away. I kept facing the dog as she turned.

When she tried to get too close, I used my right leg to give more space between her and me. It spooked her, and she would have bite right away if I panicked. Fortunately, she hasn't bite because I was very very calm and still. 

Finally, a lady (I'm guessing the owner) saw what happen so she tried to call her dog off. The owner came right away because her dog refused to come when called. She tried to get her dog and the dog avoided the owner. I got annoyed because I gave her enough time to get her dog back. She was not very assertive about getting her dog off my dog. So I decided to give a soft kick and her owner saw what I did, she realized what I will do to her dog. She hurried and got her dog out of the way. I continued with my walking and then got home.

I bet she thought I was a big snob because I did not say "one" word to her. If she asked or said something to me, I was giving her no response. I don't know if she said anything to me because I'm deaf.


----------

